# UNMEDICATED FET? HOW DOES THAT WORK THEN??



## AUSSIE1 (May 14, 2009)

Hi Everyone


I have just finished my 6th fresh cycle and this time (thanks to donor sperm) I have some frozen embryo's in the freezer. I have never done a FET but have been told that next month I can go ahead with an unmedicated cycle. Does anyone know how that works??


Lots of love and luck to all xx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi aussie, I'm doing an unmedicated fet now. From about day 8 of the cycle they start monitoring you with scans and blood tests and opks to see when you ovulate. Once they pinpoint that, you have the embryo transferred. If your frostie is a blast you have it transferred 5 days after ovulation. If it was frozen at day 3 it will be transferred 3 days after ovulation. That's it really, very simple process. I'm  using progesterone pessaries but that's the only medication I'm on, think it's standard. 

Sorry to hear your recent cycle didn't work out. I hope fet is more successful for you, it's certainly less stress on the body.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (May 14, 2009)

Incywincy thanks for replying! It does sound quite straight forward. I suppose after so many medicated cycles it worries me a bit as I have never even been in the position to be able to try naturally. I can't wait to get moving again and will hopefully be doing my frozen cycle next month. I was lucky enough to have 3 frozen on day 3 and 1 on day 5. I am not sure how that will work now though as don't they normally like to thaw out more than 1 in case it doesn't survive? I'm not sure how that all works if they were frozen on different days.   


What stage are you up to with your FET? I would be interested to know what you have frozen and how many thawed?



I have looked at your profile and I am so sorry about your miscarriage- this process is so hard isn't it?! It is a good sign that you got a positive BETA though so it stands you in good stead for your FET. I wish you lots and lots of luck.


xx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks Aussie, it's getting better, the miscarriage feels a lot more in the past now I'm moving on to my FET.  Took a while to get to this point though.  I am having my scans now to track ovulation, think I will be ovulating around Tues or Weds next week then transferring the Monday or so after.  I've only got two frozen and I'm having one put back so just thawing one at a time.  Just have to hope at least one thaws out.

I don't know how they'll thaw yours, seems a bit more complex.  Both of mine are 5s - well one is actually a slow developer so it made blast early on day 6 so I think it won't matter too much if it's put back a touch early.

I get what you mean about the lack of medication, after building myself up for IVF and all it entails this seems just too simple to work almost!  But most of the hard work is already done, we've already made the embryos, just have to focus on snuggling them in.  I hope this round works out for you, it's got to be your turn soon!


----------

